# ? value of 2000 Bianchi Veloce ??



## rynoc (Jan 21, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on this forum has any idea on the value of a 2000 Bianchi Veloce. 

It's a stock celeste green, campy veloce 9-speed gruppo, chro-moly steel frame with carbon fork. 55 cm TT, 53 cm BB to TT. I've replaced the stem with a Tru-Vativ XR for a better fit, but I still have the original stem I could put back on the bike. 

It's been well maintained, only a couple of small nicks in the paint from flying road debris, never been wrecked. I'll be selling the bike with a fresh tune (with wheel truing) from a reputable shop. 

This was my first bike, and it's been a great one, but I've decided to upgrade. I would like to sell this bike for a reasonable price, but I have no idea what that would be. My LBS suggested 1/2 of purchase price for a starting point, but didn't really know since they don't deal w/ Bianchi.

Any informed suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rynoc said:


> I was wondering if anyone on this forum has any idea on the value of a 2000 Bianchi Veloce.
> 
> It's a stock celeste green, campy veloce 9-speed gruppo, chro-moly steel frame with carbon fork. 55 cm TT, 53 cm BB to TT. I've replaced the stem with a Tru-Vativ XR for a better fit, but I still have the original stem I could put back on the bike.
> 
> ...


$300-400 tops--maybe $500 if immaculate. I have an Eros--not selling it, because it's worth more to me as a second bike than what I'd get to sell it.


----------

